# Comcast Sports Net - Philly available on Verizon FIOS - Why not D?



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My town is getting Verizon Fios TV, and they're including Comcast Sports Net Philadelphia.

How can FIOS get CSN-Philly and DirecTV/Echostar can't???


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Because it is not distributed by satellite which allows them to keep it away from the satellite companies.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

We are getting Verizon Fios in NJ as well and the southern half of the state
will be getting Comcast Sportsnet Philly. My prediction is that the
Fios Triple Play along with Comcast Sportsnet Philly in HD, or YES HD and SNY HD in northern half of NJ is going to take some subscribers from Directv and Echostar.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Problem with FIOS is they don't have any of the sports packages (NHL/NBA/MLB). Can't figure out why not, with all that bandwidth.

I have FIOS internet and it's simply amazing.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Sparkman87 said:


> Because it is not distributed by satellite which allows them to keep it away from the satellite companies.


Bad info here. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but I understand that verizons fios is to be feed by direct tv which means direct has the philly feed.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

I live in Philly, and Comcast Sportsnet is NOT on Directv because Comcast is po'd at D*'s Sunday Ticket deal here, so they refuse to allow D* to carry Sixers, Flyers and Phillies games via Satellite. It's an ongoing game of chicken, and one reason hardcore Philly fans skip D*.

There will be no D* feed into FIOS that includes Philly Sportsnet.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Amherst said:


> Bad info here.
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I understand that verizons fios is to be feed by direct tv which means direct has the philly feed.


absolutely positively not!!!! Verizon has its own SUPER HEAD ENDS... no connection to directv at all


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Taken from Wikipedia:



> In Philadelphia, Comcast distributes the signal only by land line. By doing so, it is able to avoid an FCC regulation that requires most television channels to be offered to direct broadcast satellite companies. Thus DBS customers in the Philadelphia region do not get access to the local team's games. However, cable companies other than Comcast within the CSN-Philadelphia market, such as Service Electric, do have access to the channel. CSN-Mid-Atlantic, Chicago, and West, however, are equally available on DBS and cable.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> absolutely positively not!!!! Verizon has its own SUPER HEAD ENDS... no connection to directv at all


Thanks for the correction, I was told that info and obviously it's incorrect.
Do you happen to know where the locations for the head end(s) are?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The reason for the DirecTV confusion might be that Verizon has partnered with D* to market video in places where Fios TV doesn't yet exist.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Alright, so Verizon is not being fed by D*. But I'm still confused as to wether FiOS(in Philly), will get CSN Philly????


----------

